# TUG and spam emails - please help us out!



## TUGBrian (Sep 1, 2022)

updated this article on spam emails.  this is still a problem for many members relating to marketplace messages and even the newsletter!

sadly we get folks that mark every email sent from TUG as spam even today, including the membership renewal payment email receipts 









						How to ensure TUG notification emails arent listed as spam
					

Things you can do to ensure TUG email notifications are properly delivered to your email inbox!



					tug2.net


----------

